# Sehr Günstige Feederrute



## patti_w (17. April 2009)

Hallo Anglerboard!!!!

Ich suche seit langem eine Günstige Feederrute.

35€ wehre meine schmerzgrenze weil ich noch schüler bin.

Ich angele hauptsächlich in kleinen seen und auch mal im Kanal.

Habe vor mit 16er oder 18er schnur brassen,Plötzen u.s.w.
nachzustellen.

Muss kein sonderlich schweres Gerät sein.

Angele mit kleinen Futterkörben und manchmal mit 15gramm Blei.


Habe lange gesucht aber hier im Forum nur was für 80 T€uros gefunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Als länge hatte ich an 3,45-3,60m gedacht.
Gerne auch andere Längenvorschläge.

P.S.  Hätte gerne auch nen paar links.


----------



## flasha (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultimate-Black-W...229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Composite-Fe...14&_trkparms=72:1223|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## patti_w (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Die DAM sieht nicht schlecht aus ist mir aber zu teuer...

Und No Name kauf ich nicht


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



patti_w schrieb:


> Die DAM sieht nicht schlecht aus ist mir aber zu teuer...
> 
> Und No Name kauf ich nicht




Ist ein Widerspruch in sich #q

Und die Ultimate ist keine No Name aber naja ich denke mal bei dem Posting brauch man eh nicht viel sagen .#d

Zur Not www.gidf.de :q


----------



## Elfredo82 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Hallo, 

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Browning Ambition Feeder 35,95€                 [/FONT]oder
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]ABU Enticer Pro Feeder                34,95 €[/FONT]
die gibts zu den Preisen bei Askari im Online Shop mit verschiedenen Wurfgewichten u. Längen.
Ich konnte dir den Link nicht posten, weil das die Seite von Askari nicht mitmacht |uhoh:
mußte also auf die HP gehen und selber raussuchen.


Gruß vom Fred


----------



## patti_w (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Danke Gute Ruten.


----------



## flasha (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



patti_w schrieb:


> Danke Gute Ruten.



Woher weisst du das?! hmm...


----------



## Elfredo82 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Ach und @ weserwaller, ich glaube patti hat mit dem no name garnicht so unrecht, guck dir mal das Logo von "Ultimate" bei Ebay an, und dann das richtige Ultimate Logo. Soviel dann zu GIDF


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



Elfredo82 schrieb:


> Ach und @ weserwaller, ich glaube patti hat mit dem no name garnicht so unrecht, guck dir mal das Logo von "Ultimate" bei Ebay an, und dann das richtige Ultimate Logo



Die habe für jede Serie eine anderes Logo das ist die Ultimate Attack Serie . 

http://www.ultimatehengelsport.nl/

Links klicken !


----------



## patti_w (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die habe für jede Serie eine anderes Logo das ist die Ultimate Attack Serie .
> 
> http://www.ultimatehengelsport.nl/
> 
> Links klicken !




Unter richtigem Logo kenn ich die Marke


----------



## patti_w (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Ich glaube ich nimm die *DAM Spezi Composite Steck Feeder

*Die gibts bei Askari reduziert für 27,95 in 3,60m

Originalpreis 42,95https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1fc33c7eaf06dc/Product/View/115931&2E85&2E585


----------



## Elfredo82 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Sorry du hast absolut Recht,mein Fehler.:c
Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, obwohl ich en paar Sachen von denen habe.
Nichts für ungut, beim nächsten mal GOOGLE ich zuerst.

Gruß Fred :m


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



patti_w schrieb:


> Unter richtigem Logo kenn ich die Marke




Nein Nein verstehe richtig ''bei der Attack Serie'' sieht das Ultimate Logo so aus .


----------



## MeyerChri (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

hey.
wie wär es mit der *DAM Spezi Composite Steck Feeder *??
Gibt es bei askari für 28euro statt 43euro.


----------



## Manta30 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

bei askari zahlst du aber ordentlich versand.

eine markenrute die leicht ist, wirst du nicht für wenig geld bekommen. entweder weiter auf die rute sparen, oder nach angeboten ausschau halten.


----------



## Friedfisch-Heini (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Und bei Askari musst du noch 7-9€ draufzahlen, weil die Rute dort bestimmt ein Transportmaß von über 1,2m hat. Das soll angeblich schon Sperrgut sein.

Und von den Versand-Porto Kosten ganz zu schweigen....

Also wird aus den 35€ glatt mal 50€.

Allerdings gibt es bei Askari auch die Exori Target Feeder für 25€ ( Steckrute)
Die ist aber auch nur 3,3m lang. Hat aber wiederum nur ein Transport maß von 1,18m.
Also kostet die nicht noch mal extra Sperrgutkosten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

muss mal bei askari nachfragen ob die feederruten im angebot haben...hab letzes jahr für meine sänger feederrute 22 euro bezahlt...


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

die "power catch picker" von spro die ist 3meter lang und extrem fein ich fische sie selber und man kann sie in seen und in fließgewässern sehr gut nutzen auch mit 50 gr futterkorb kannst du werfen und wie schon gesagt sie ist sehr fein für ca 15-20€


----------



## Rotauge (25. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Bei jeder größeren Sonderaktion sind Sänger Feederruten im Angebot bei Askari. Die nächste Aktion kommt bestimmt. Die Sachen könnt ihr über die Läden oder eben online bestellen.


----------



## michi2244 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



patti_w schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich nimm die *DAM Spezi Composite Steck Feeder
> 
> *Die gibts bei Askari reduziert für 27,95 in 3,60m
> 
> Originalpreis 42,95https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/a...1fc33c7eaf06dc/Product/View/115931&2E85&2E585




Bei Yatego Shopping bekommst du die 3,90m für knappe 36 euro
ohne Versand.
Versandkosten liegen bei 4,95euro und der Versand geht sehr schnell.


----------



## Obi Wan (26. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Ich würde dir den Rat geben noch ein wenig zu sparen oder Oma und Mama schöne Augen zu machen und dir eine etwas bessere Feederrute zuzulegen damit hast du dann mehr Spaß und die hält dann auch mal nen Satzkarpfen aus die man beim Feedern immer mal dabei überlistet kann.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Damyl (27. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Für kleinere Seen und Kanal auf Plötzen und Brassen würde ich lieber einen Multipicker in 2,70 M - 3,00 M nehmen. 
Günstig und robust wüsste ich da den Yad Blackwood Multipicker.

http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_15&products_id=47


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Ich glaube irgendwie, der TE ist hier längst draußen...
#h


----------



## BigGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



Damyl schrieb:


> Für kleinere Seen und Kanal auf Plötzen und Brassen würde ich lieber einen Multipicker in 2,70 M - 3,00 M nehmen.
> Günstig und robust wüsste ich da den Yad Blackwood Multipicker.
> 
> http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_15&products_id=47


 
Was heißt denn Wurfgewicht "multi"?


----------



## trout-spezi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

Mahlzeit!
Will jetzt nicht extra n neuen thread aufmachen
und frag mal hier dazwischen.
Hat jemand Praxiserfahrung mit folgender Feederrute
oder hat etwas davon gehört??
Ist ja die günstigere und mich würd interessieren obs die "tut"
oder ob ich besser auf die eine Nummer höher gehen soll/muss...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Balzer-Zammataro...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Danke schonmal.
MfG


----------



## JackDaniels78 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



Damyl schrieb:


> Für kleinere Seen und Kanal auf Plötzen und Brassen würde ich lieber einen Multipicker in 2,70 M - 3,00 M nehmen.
> Günstig und robust wüsste ich da den Yad Blackwood Multipicker.
> 
> http://www.yad-fishing.de/product_info.php?cPath=1_15&products_id=47




Interessiere mich auch für die Rute. Kann man damit ein 30 gr. Blei 40-50 m weit werfen? Oder besser direkt ne Feederrute nehmen?


----------



## Damyl (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*

30gr sind für die Rute kein Problem.........
Multipicker ist so eine Mischung zwischen Winkelpicker und Feederrute. Schwerer wie Picker......leichter wie Feeder.


----------



## lausi97 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sehr Günstige Feederrute*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Will jetzt nicht extra n neuen thread aufmachen
> und frag mal hier dazwischen.
> Hat jemand Praxiserfahrung mit folgender Feederrute
> ...


 


Wenn schon,denn schon.würd die stärkste nehmen.kostet zwar nen bisserl mehr,aber 300gr wg sind nicht zu verachten.
gruß
lausi


----------

